# Westland Aquatic Soil



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Apr 2012)

Anyone tried it?

http://www.gardenhealth.com/products/co ... c-compost/


----------



## Alastair (3 Apr 2012)

No bit looks pretty good stuff. Although, it's £12.98 for 20 litres where as you can get 30 litres of the john innes no3 for 4.98. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Apr 2012)

I have used very similar aquatic compost but a different brand, B&Q also do a version that is a little less expensive...I think. I have also used it mixed with 50% moss peat; both with great results.


----------

